# Need advice-how to demo drywall ceiling to remove bat guano



## bdwirka (Sep 30, 2011)

We recently discovered we have been hosting a bunch of bats in our finished attic. Had heard scratching sounds for awhile, but with the intense summer heat could SMELL SOMETHING HORRIBLE!!! Had bat guy put up some one-way device so bats could get out but not back in and he has since sealed up the hole where they were entering. Hopefully no more bats (**crossing fingers**)

My husband and I plan to demo the drywall ceiling ourselves but have a few questions

1) Can we cover the carpet using rolls of that sticky plastic stuff to keep the dust (and bat guano and any potential fungal spores) out of the carpet (i.e. will that be sufficient)? We'll probably put tarps down on top of that to catch bigger chunks of drywall, etc.

2) Do rental places have respirator masks? Will those plus safety goggles be enough protection?

3) We've never demo'd anything before--just punch holes and tear it down or do we need to cut it down with sawzall?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you know how many square feet of drywall are affected? Depending on the volume of material that's been deposited, you are dealing with something that has the potential to become a very serious health issue. If it's more than a couple of square feet, then you should really seek some professional guidance. There are too many short term and long term implications if you mess up the process.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Man... Even as a relentless DIYer, I'm with Maintenance Guy on this one. This one scares me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Floor protection-----Use the sticky carpet protector first---then a layer of heavy plastic held in place with some 1x2 furring strips tacked into the floor---then another layer of plastic on top of that.

Cutting the seam between the wall and ceiling will keep the walls from getting ripped as the ceiling boards drop.

Use a hoe or other long handled garden tool to pull the sheets down after you have punched an acces hole.


Warning: Read the posts above----I got a lung infection after working in a squirrel poo filled attic--
put me out of work for a month---I was young then----likely that would kill me at my age now.--Mike--


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

....and what about insulation? This sounds like a great big PITA to me too.

DM


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Sawzall is tricky if you don't know what is up there (electrical, pipes, etc...). I used a knife to score between the joists and then rocked the drywall until it came loose. Punching and tearing made a HUGE MESS, so this method was a lot slower, but a lot cleaner too. 

A local safety place should sell respirators and cartridges. They would know best what you need. Be sure to get the anti-fog goggles. 

Maybe rent some good fans as well to suck air out.


----------



## bdwirka (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I spoke to someone familiar with bat guano at our extension office--he said it's not too dangerous if it is dry. In fact, he said its a terrific fertilizer and said to spread it out in my flower garden!!

We'll still use a NIOSH approved respirator and eyewear. Thanks, Oh'Mike for the floor protection advice. We are dealing with several square feet of drywall as well as insulation. 

The extension guy did advise to rent an industrial vacuum with HEPA filter which we will probably do, too. 

I'll let everyone know how it goes!! :wink:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Glad to know you're being smart and safe! Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Silly but important: When washing the clothing that is filled with insulation---never,ever wash the underwear with the outer clothing---



My mother did that to my father once and the results were a life long memory.:laughing:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't consider this a good DIY project, but if you insist on tackling this yourself, then you should use full face respirators NIOSH N95 rated with P100 cartridges. Wear disposable coveralls. Run your plastic sheet from floor to ceiling as well as across the floor. Seal the joints with duct tape. Use a good fan exhausting directly to the outside. Tape a flap door across the entrance to the room. Rent a true HEPA rated vac, not some shop vac with a HEPA rated filter (big difference). Load your debris into contractor type garbage bags and tape or zip tie them closed. Damp wipe the outsides down before you move them from your controlled space and through the rest of the house. When demo is finished, HEPA vac the plastic and damp wipe it. Then take the plastic down by rolling it together so that the exposed surfaces end up inside. Duct tape it together in a bundle.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I wouldn't consider this a good DIY project, but if you insist on tackling this yourself, then you should use full face respirators NIOSH N95 rated with P100 cartridges. Wear disposable coveralls. Run your plastic sheet from floor to ceiling as well as across the floor. Seal the joints with duct tape. Use a good fan exhausting directly to the outside. Tape a flap door across the entrance to the room. Rent a true HEPA rated vac, not some shop vac with a HEPA rated filter (big difference). Load your debris into contractor type garbage bags and tape or zip tie them closed. Damp wipe the outsides down before you move them from your controlled space and through the rest of the house. When demo is finished, HEPA vac the plastic and damp wipe it. Then take the plastic down by rolling it together so that the exposed surfaces end up inside. Duct tape it together in a bundle.


 
Sounds like you have had RRP training:laughing:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

and Asbestos Abatement (supervisory) and Mold Remediation (supervisory)and too many years of experience. :laughing:


----------



## bdwirka (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't consider it a good DIY project either, but no contractor around here wanted to touch it!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maintenance 6 said:


> and Asbestos Abatement (supervisory) and Mold Remediation (supervisory)and too many years of experience. :laughing:


Well, that explains that:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bdwirka said:


> I don't consider it a good DIY project either, but no contractor around here wanted to touch it!


 
Can you blame em?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be fine-----Let us know the outcome----


----------

